# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) S-Tronic Shifter Repair & Retrofit



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*S-Tronic Shifter Button Repair - *

For anyone who's suffered a broken shift release button spring or attempted to install a new shifter knob and accidentally pressed the button all the way in, here's just the post you've been looking for.

Thanks to *andy mac's* Jedi Master level of shift knob knowledge, here's everything you'd want to how about repairing a front-button shifter spring or re-setting the button if you accidentally pressed it in and don't have access to the VAG button reset too.










*The S-Tronic Knob Upgrade*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1988421

The button reset is covered in the Work Shop Manual, but does require the VAG tool. However, you can also make your own reset tool, the instructions are included in Andy Macs brilliant write-up with step by step instructions can be found below thanks to *andy mac* & *MT-V6*!

*S-Tronic Knob Repair & Upgrade*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9420599

For anyone who need reference material, you can take a look at the workshop manual -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs
6.2 Transmission,6-speed manual gearbox 02S, front-wheel drive (A005TT02520)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829









*S-Tronic Shifter Retrofit - *

For anyone who wants to swap their OEM S-Tronic for a upgrade, it will require the shifter rod to be rotated 90-degrees to change it from an OEM side button to an OEM front button. There are two ways to accomplish this; you can either use a heat gun and twist it (riksy!) or cut it off and reinstall it with a threaded rod to secure it in place.


----------

